# Changing diet and exercise



## bczoom

Every day, I see this really toned girl out of my window as she either runs or walks by.  I can see the muscle definition, especially when the sun shines on her just right.  

I know she's gotten into a better eating and exercising routine.  It's a noticeable improvement since just this past Spring.  Although pretty young, I know she's in better shape than I've ever been.  It would really be sweet if I could take a nice long jog with her without embarrassing myself.

Any thoughts on particulars to get me in the same kind of shape?  BTW, it's winter here so many exercises may need to be done indoors.

_Next time I see her (preferably with the sun shining on her), I'll snap a pic and you'll see what I'm talking about._


----------



## pirate_girl

I figured you had an indoor gym of some sort Brian, don't know why.
I'd join the Y if you can.
I like to walk the track that's above the pool area, then go down and do laps in the pool until every muscle burns.

Mind you, it's been a few weeks since I've been.

Whatever you do, start slowly and stick to it.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

First put your running shoes on.  Then tell your wife about this hot young girl and your dream jog with her.  Then start running (or ducking).


----------



## muleman RIP

Brian! How many times have I told to quit playing these young guy games. Just face the fact that you are getting old and it is a normal part of life. Besides that if she is as fit as you say you will never keep up with her.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Oh your going to get in soooo much trouble !!!!!!! If your wife reads this she is going to beat your ass into shape .


----------



## mak2

In my younger days when I was in pretty good shape I got behind a really nice looking girl, got to jogging with her and she, well, had like 10 more miles to go.  Dang near killed me, so be careful with this. One suggestion I have is a spinning class or a lifecycle (upright) type bicycle ride for about an hour at a time at the Y.  Keeps your heartrate in the fat burn zone longer and mix that with runs every other day till you fly by that girl.  Course that would defeat the puropose.


----------



## muleman RIP

I just reread his post and I think he is talking about his daughter and he can't keep up with her anymore.


----------



## mak2

oooops.


----------



## bczoom

muleman said:


> I just reread his post and I think he is talking about his daughter and he can't keep up with her anymore.


You're sick.  I'd beat you if I could reach.


----------



## muleman RIP

I am totally sorry Brian. I thought after rereading your post  you meant she was eating better and exercising more. I figured you were going to post a picture of a little girl racing around and make a fool of all of us. I thought the kids were running circles around you. Again I am sorry.


----------



## bczoom

I can't bring back the negative points I gave you.

I've PM'd Bill (muleman) and I'd like to say his response is repulsive but this girl is young but still piques my interest.  

The two of us had some time to talk today (without me having to chase her down the road).  It was a pleasant visit.  She's smart.  Very aware of her surroundings.  She also seems very cognitive as it relates to kids. (I didn't ask, but thinking of babysitter).

I may have to request we move this thread to the "dear abbey" section of the forum.

BTW.  Mrs. Zoom doesn't know about this forum...  Let's keep it that way.


----------



## BigAl RIP

bczoom said:


> I can't bring back the negative points I gave you.
> 
> I've PM'd Bill (muleman) and I'd like to say his response is repulsive but this girl is young but still piques my interest.
> 
> The two of us had some time to talk today (without me having to chase her down the road). It was a pleasant visit. She's smart. Very aware of her surroundings. She also seems very cognitive as it relates to kids. (I didn't ask, but thinking of babysitter).
> 
> I may have to request we move this thread to the "dear abbey" section of the forum.
> 
> BTW. Mrs. Zoom doesn't know about this forum... Let's keep it that way.


 
Ok ,,,,,if i was'nt  already confused enough from drinking Rum and Dr. pepper , I am now . I just love everybody .....except Sushi . I'll never be that drunk . 
 Boomer .... If your wife tortured me I would never talk ... well maybe a little .....ok ..... I have a low pain threshold and will spill my guts .


----------



## BigAl RIP

I am going to be serious now .
 Boomer ,if you really want to get in shape , bundle up and start walking and/or  running as you gain strength . Having a running partner is a lot better than running alone . Don't expect to stay up with your partner overnight . She has a 9 month head start . 
Good running shoes are a must . Don't buy crap .


----------



## bczoom

I've had a few beers.  I'm going to spill my guts.  This isn't a good feeling (EDIT TO ADD, maybe it is).

This thread should be probably be moved to the "Dear Abbey" section of the forum since I'm honestly not thinking about myself or my health.  I just LOVE watching this girl run by.  I feel so low (kind of like DS, but I won't mention that).

I need to quit now as I've had some beers and if I say too much, there may be trouble.

My eyes will stay open.  Mrs. Zoom and the kids are out of town visiting relatives.  I'm out of shape but may make it a point to jog over the next couple of days.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hang in there buddy ! If you need inspiration read my latest discovery about weight loss .  I'll move to .......where in the hell do you live  ....and run with you .


----------



## bczoom

Well, the two of us visited today.  I was returning from getting a trailer load of firewood and found her sitting on (not at) my picnic table. _What is it with the younger generation?  I sit on the bench of the table, she sat on top..._ 

After awhile of sitting in the cold, we went into my shop and I fired up the heater.  She sat in the passenger seat of the RTV and was quiet.  I'm not sure how I should take that.  Sitting there implies to me that she wants to be around me.  Her silence... well, I haven't figured that out.

I saw myself in the mirror today... I have to loose some weight.  I'm embarrassed sometimes when we're together.  Luckily, winter clothing can be blamed for most of my bulk.

The eye candy was great, as she looked fit-as-a-fiddle.  Her trim, fit body can be seen just as well now as it is in the summer.  Any extra layers she puts on doesn't detract from her lines.

Mod note:  As a member, I could request a mod move this to the Dear Abby section and they would do it.  To save trouble, I'll move it myself.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

What's with the no talking stuff?  Sounds like a bit of a bitch to me.


----------



## bczoom

I don't know... I guess she thinks I'm the one who's supposed to do the talking or take the lead or whatever.
Speaking of taking the lead, I was really close to putting my arm around her.  Had we stayed outside instead of coming in to warm, I thought of doing just that under the guise that I'm going to keep her warm.


----------



## Doc

Control yourself BC.  Don't do something you'll regret later.  

So, any chance you have a pic to share yet?  Sometime soon I hope.


----------



## muleman RIP

bczoom said:


> I don't know... I guess she thinks I'm the one who's supposed to do the talking or take the lead or whatever.
> Speaking of taking the lead, I was really close to putting my arm around her.  Had we stayed outside instead of coming in to warm, I thought of doing just that under the guise that I'm going to keep her warm.


Does she have a nice bubble butt? probably hard to tell with a coat on. Just be careful she does not put a hurt on you!


----------



## BigAl RIP

DON"T DO IT BRIAN ! I know those young ones can steal your heart in a heart beat . Right now all you can see is her  waggin her butt as she runs by . Its not worth spendin the rest of your life in the dog house over this .

 I would suggest that you sit down and give this some serious thought . Its damn obvious this damn trampy dog is playing you for a fool . I would keep her on a leash and a long ways from your heart or she will tear up everything that is important to you . JMO


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Man my days of chasing tail are long over.  Hats off to you BC, I'm not sure I would make the effort.


----------



## pirate_girl

bczoom said:


> I don't know... I guess she thinks I'm the one who's supposed to do the talking or take the lead or whatever.
> Speaking of taking the lead, I was really close to putting my arm around her.  Had we stayed outside instead of coming in to warm, I thought of doing just that under the guise that I'm going to keep her warm.


NO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jpr62902

Ummmm, Brian?

Are you ****ing nuts?

First, you're married.  Nuf said.

Second, and to compound things, you post this crap on the internet?

If I were a divorce lawyer, I'd be chompin' at the bit to introduce this stuff.  Perhaps a tad melodramatic, but hey, you posted this junk, right?  A reasonable inference is that you're not happily married and you're hiding cyber stuff from Mrs. Zoom.  Not good.

Now I understand the whole "American Beauty" notion, but dude.  Be smart.

I'm no mod, but I vote that this thread gets deleted.


----------



## BigAl RIP

jpr62902 said:


> Ummmm, Brian?
> 
> Are you ****ing nuts?
> 
> First, you're married. Nuf said.
> 
> Second, and to compound things, you post this crap on the internet?
> 
> If I were a divorce lawyer, I'd be chompin' at the bit to introduce this stuff. Perhaps a tad melodramatic, but hey, you posted this junk, right? A reasonable inference is that you're not happily married and you're hiding cyber stuff from Mrs. Zoom. Not good.
> 
> Now I understand the whole "American Beauty" notion, but dude. Be smart.
> 
> I'm no mod, but I vote that this thread gets deleted.


 
Listen to him Boomer , He's making sense . Don't throw your life away to the Dogs ,man !!!

You know you can call me if I can help get this back in the cage where it belongs . We really do care ......


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> First, you're married.  Nuf said.


That's all that needs be said.


----------



## BigAl RIP

PG ??? Are you saying you never met Bobcat in Person ????? Holy crud ! I gotta go have another drink !
I don't even know what or who to believe anymore ......
I think I am going back to the Snowcat section and just get bashed for owning a Kristi . It just seems like a lot safer place for me .... 

There is no way I am getting blamed for any of this . I'm outta here !


EDIT : Sorry PG , you deleted part of your post while I posted a reply


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> PG ??? Are you saying you never met Bobcat in Person ????? Holy crud ! I gotta go have another drink !
> I don't even know what or who to believe anymore ......
> I think I am going back to the Snowcat section and just get bashed for owning a Kristi . It just seems like a lot safer place for me ....
> 
> There is no way I am getting blamed for any of this . I'm outta here !
> 
> 
> EDIT :   Sorry PG , you deleted part of your post while I posted


----------



## pirate_girl

No Al, I have never met Bobcat in person.
I fear I'd tackle him with kisses and hugs such as he's never seen before.
He'd have me taken away by those guys with the nets in the white suits.
It's no secret that I dig him in a major way, but that cannot be expressed on the board now. lol
Having said that, I think Jpr is hot too.
You see, I only go for the unmarrieds like a tigress in heat when the mood strikes, but I'd never mess with a hitched guy, or even think in that direction.


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> No Al, I have never met Bobcat in person.
> I fear I'd tackle him with kisses and hugs such as he's never seen before.
> He'd have me taken away by those guys with the nets in the white suits.
> It's no secret that I dig him in a major way, but that cannot be expressed on the board now. lol
> Having said that, I think Jpr is hot too.
> You see, I only go for the unmarrieds like a tigress in heat when the mood strikes, but I'd never mess with a hitched guy, or even think in that direction.


 
 Damn it !!! There goes my hope for everlasting lust ...... I mean love


----------



## pirate_girl

You goof!
I love ya haha!


----------



## jpr62902

BigAl said:


> Damn it !!! There goes my hope for everlasting lust ...... I mean love


 
Don't worry, Al.  That Jpr guy is a total dork.


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Don't worry, Al.  That Jpr guy is a total dork.


Sez hu?


----------



## BigAl RIP

jpr62902 said:


> Don't worry, Al. That Jpr guy is a total dork.


 
 Actually I already said that ... I mean heard that


----------



## muleman RIP

I hope he manages to at least get a pic of her butt as she runs by!


----------



## bczoom

muleman said:


> I hope he manages to at least get a pic of her butt as she runs by!


I'll be spending most of the afternoon outside.  If I can snap a few (obviously without her noticing), I'll post them.

PG & JPR.  Thanks for your thoughts.  Like I said, I'll be faithful to Mrs. Zoom but I still can't resist spending time with her.


----------



## SShepherd

I dont know how old ya are, or how long you been married. I know some attention from a young hottie can be quite an ego boost--but leave it at that.


Don't let your little head do the thinking for the big one. Think of it this way;
What if you and your wife switched places and it was some little YDFC boy ? Have I made you feel like shit yet? 

Aside from that, get in shape for yourself AND your wife. We joined a local gym almost 2 years ago and feel alot better. Even if it means doing somethiing TOGATHER--many times us old married foks forget about how important that is - and I dont mean watching TV.


----------



## bczoom

SShepherd said:


> I know some attention from a young hottie can be quite an ego boost--but leave it at that.


She just makes me feel younger.



SShepherd said:


> Don't let your little head do the thinking for the big one.


I don't think of her that way.  She's just someone I want to spend time with and play like I was 30 years younger.


----------



## thcri RIP

bczoom said:


> I'll be spending most of the afternoon outside.  If I can snap a few (obviously without her noticing), I'll post them.
> 
> PG & JPR.  Thanks for your thoughts. * Like I said, I'll be faithful to Mrs. Zoom but I still can't resist spending time with her*.



I have an idea, why don't you have her in the house for dinner sometime with Mrs. Zoom.  I am sure you three would get along just fine.


----------



## Doc

thcri said:


> I have an idea, why don't you have her in the house for dinner sometime with Mrs. Zoom.  I am sure you three would get along just fine.


  they might all get along until BC was giving most of his attention to the sweet young thing.  Women have a 6th sense about this stuff.  I think your suggestion could get our BC in hot water.  JMHO.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

thcri said:


> I have an idea, why don't you have her in the house for dinner sometime with Mrs. Zoom.  I am sure you three would get along just fine.



Something tells me Mrs. Zoom isn't going to go for that.  BC might get sent to the dog house with his dinner.


----------



## pirate_girl

bczoom said:


> She just makes me feel younger.
> 
> 
> I don't think of her that way.  She's just someone I want to spend time with and play like I was 30 years younger.


If she makes you feel younger, that's a very nice thing.
Just make sure that's all you feel..


----------



## thcri RIP

Doc said:


> they might all get along until BC was giving most of his attention to the sweet young thing.  Women have a 6th sense about this stuff.  I think your suggestion could get our BC in hot water.  JMHO.





PBinWA said:


> Something tells me Mrs. Zoom isn't going to go for that.  BC might get sent to the dog house with his dinner.



No it works just great, the neighbor lady has come over to house and spent the night on many occasions.  Has never bothered my wife.


----------



## bczoom

I was able to discreetly take a few pictures of her today.  Unfortunately, they didn't come out very well (cloudy day and lots of snow got the lens confused or something) so she came out kind of like a silhouette.


----------



## tommu56

A I told my son.

You have to think with the head with the brain in it not the other one.

tom


----------



## bczoom

I don't think of her that way.  She's just someone I want to spend time with and play like I was 30 years younger.


----------



## norscaner

And does Mrs.Zoom play also?  If not play with yourself It will save your dignity and that of your wife and children.
Sometimes we have to put their feelings wayyyyyy ahead of ours. 
Try explaining this to the kids.
 This my friend is how we have successful retirement.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well if you send her up here I have 20 acres in the back yard she can run in. I will just set on the back porch and watch her!


----------



## jpr62902

Well played, Brian (PB too).

So what breed is she?


----------



## bczoom

Well, like I said, I got a couple pictures of her but they're not very good.  I guess I'll post them to give you an idea.  I'll see if I can get some better pics on a sunny day which is when you can really see the definition in her body.

OK, here goes.... scroll down.


















...


----------



## BigAl RIP

bczoom said:


> Well, like I said, I got a couple pictures of her but they're not very good. I guess I'll post them to give you an idea. I'll see if I can get some better pics on a sunny day which is when you can really see the definition in her body.
> 
> OK, here goes.... scroll down.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW ! Now I know why your fell so hard for her . By the way .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You are a goof ball !!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I knew it was something like that


----------



## muleman RIP

PG is gonna kick your ass in about3 hours! LOL


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> PG is gonna kick your ass in about3 hours! LOL


 
 Yep ! I think Mules right on this . You even got her to spill the beans about never meeting Bobcat . You going to be DogMeat when she is done with you .........


----------



## thcri RIP

it was good


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

jpr62902 said:


> Well played, Brian (PB too).
> 
> So what breed is she?


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> If she makes you feel younger, that's a very nice thing.
> Just make sure that's all you feel..


had to bump this up for PG. She is going to kill him. LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

bczoom said:


> Well, like I said, I got a couple pictures of her but they're not very good.  I guess I'll post them to give you an idea.  I'll see if I can get some better pics on a sunny day which is when you can really see the definition in her body.
> 
> OK, here goes.... scroll down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brian, that is good.
I KNEW you were up to _something_. If you don't believe me, just ask around.
You silly man.
Hugs!


----------



## lilnixon

You really had me going Brian.  I am glad I didn't read this post until after the pictures were posted.  I was going to jump in and tell you what a bad idea it was.  HAPPY NEW YEAR.


----------



## bczoom

It was fun 
I wouldn't do what many of you were thinking...

Oh, for PB & JPR, she's a black lab/Australian sheepdog mix.


----------



## jpr62902

Again, great job "punking" me (and others -- you know who you are).

I'm plotting my revenge as we speak .......















muwahahahahahaha!


----------



## SShepherd

we sure screwed the pootch on that one


----------

